
New technology for electricity could double the efficiency of the power grid - georgecmu
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2018/6/5/17373314/electricity-technology-efficiency-software-waste-3dfs
======
ouid
This is the only reference to this technology that I can find on HN, and there
are no comments which are critical of it. Is it a scam? Is it revolutionary
technology? Is it a clever way of lying to your power meter? Are they simply
charging too much for their boxes?

Why isn't this being talked about? I don't understand.

------
FrozenVoid
Perhaps we should reexamine direct current distribution: Direct current is
much more stable and lacks most of flaws that distort alternating current.

